# hairless rat babies



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

soon i will have some hairless rat babies


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

piccies please when they arrive!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

oh yes pictures please 

I will move this thread into the rodent section as this is the general char section, hope you dont mind


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

yea ill post some pics im hoping she will have them tomorrow


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

i think shes had babies i can here squeaks


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

russel n tip said:


> i think shes had babies i can here squeaks


Dont handle them to soon or mum will eat them


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

yea i know thats why im listening so carefuly to hear squeaks becouse thats the only thing i can do lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

AWWW SOO SWEET!!! i want one!!!!

Rawr​


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

any news? can you see anything yet?


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

ive saw them theres 2 they are soooooooooo cute!!!!!! i got the camera and MEMORYFUL "great!" and its hard to delete pics it takes a while but they were in there litttle nest moving around with there little cute faces


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

*cute* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

piccies yet????


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

thnks)soon enough if the camera works


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

pics came out rubbish have to take some more soon


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

heres one of the 7


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

bit dark but keep the piccies coming!


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

got some bad news my camera broke but i can borrow a somebody i knows
camera soon enough


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

did you buy the parents from a petshop or breeder?

aww naked naked eepers lol


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

breeder and petshop


----------



## alfierat (Aug 10, 2008)

:d:d:d


----------

